# SB1000 vs SB2000



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

How much of a difference could I expect in using two SB2000's over two SB1000's??? My room is 13.5X16X8.
This is a dedicated music room only I listen mostly at 85-95db, speakers are big horns and I have room treatment and eq!!! I see where the SB1000 is flat at 93db and the SB2000 is flat at 100db, just wondering if I will get a noticable improvement getting two SB2000's over my current setup with two SB1000's???


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I wouldn't expect a noticeable difference with music. That's louder that you'll ever be driving them. You would see a bit of difference with HT however. Not a lot of very low LFE in music to make them strain.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The 2000's will play a few Hz deeper, so depending upon the type of music you listen to that might prove noticable. Output shouldn't be a problem with either combo though; with the size of the room it's safe to say that neither will struggle.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't comment "vs" your current setup,(don't know what it is) but between the sb2k and the sb1k, I would expect the 12's to deliver a more accurate representation of the weight of instruments like kick drums, and bass guitars etc. They will play a little deeper than the 10's. As tonto said though, most music won't call on the extra reach, but some synthesizer stuff, and 5 string bass guitar will benefit from the headroom, and transient response of the sb2k, and the larger drivers will excite the air with more ease. If you're only listening to jazz however, you'll not likely notice a difference. Fwiw, I own an SB200(and 2PC's). It is an amazing subwoofer. Especially for the price. For a music only system in a space the size of yours, I couldn't recommend it enough. It's smooth, and powerful, and the DSP keeps it safe.i wouldn't choose the 10's.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Let me clear this up just a bit, I already have two SB1000's. I was wondering if getting two SB2000's would be a big enough improvement to worth the cost and effort??? I guess I am kinda wantint to know if the SB2000's will have cleaner bass response than the SB1000's???
A little more info I listen to Rock, Jazz, and Blues for the most part, I have big horns speakers and listen at between 85-95db... The subs handle from 80hz down the mains from 80hz up...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

jcmusic said:


> Let me clear this up just a bit, I already have two SB1000's. I was wondering if getting two SB2000's would be a big enough improvement to worth the cost and effort??? I guess I am kinda wantint to know if the SB2000's will have cleaner bass response than the SB1000's???


 I would say, yes. I feel like they will be more linear overall. What's your preference for music?
I would email Sonnie,or Ed @svs.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry, the last part of your post didn't show up. Again, I would say the transient response, and overall performance would be worth it. My little sb2k is IMO head and shoulders above the sb1k. If we're talking about HT only, I'd have a different story. Lol


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

This is for music only no HT involved!!! Other than the obvious output advantage what do you think is that much better than the SB1000???


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

If your 1000's still qualify for the SVS trade up program it might be a worthwhile upgrade, but if you would have to buy the 2000's new -- and then sell the 1000's -- it could prove to be an awful lot of expense and effort for the gain.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Well yes that is why I am inquiring they do still qualify!!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

jcmusic said:


> This is for music only no HT involved!!! Other than the obvious out advantage what do you think is that much better than the SB1000???


 Well, pretty much everything I said earlier. And on paper: http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/sealed-box
Since you're asking about them, I have to ask the nature of your question. What is it you feel like you're missing? Have you had other subwoofers before?


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes I have had other subs before but, only for HT. This is the first time I have ever used subs in my 2 channel system. I am not sure if I feel like I am missing something I was just thinking I might be able to get cleaner bass from a move up in the lineup from SVS!!! I am use to hearing bass from a folded horn design and it is much cleaner than these non floded horn type subs. Problem is I don't have room for a horn loaded sub they are huge!!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok. I'm a moron. Sorry. 
For some reason I had confused the sb1k as having a 10" driver like the pb1k. 
I still think you'll notice a more lifelike presence with the sb2k. I know SVS put the SB/PB2000 driver through a lot when developing them. It's a spectacular driver, and coupled with the sledge amp, and naturally lower extension, it's just going to present a more linear, realistic presence. Especially if you ever lean on them, or run them hot. 
My apologies for speaking out of turn earlier.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol. Huge indeed! But effortless sound. Although subtle, I think you'd notice if you moved up the line, but you might have to go to the ultra for the difference to be obvious. 
Here's a nice review by Jman, with your sb1k. Maybe you've seen it?


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Where's the review?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...66069-svs-pb1000-sb1000-subwoofer-review.html
Thought I attached it. Try that.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

OK thanks.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

I spoke with Ed gonna get the 2000's!!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey! That's great!
Curious, what did Ed have to say?


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

For the most part the 2000 is better in more ways than the 1000. The things I am looking for are some of the areas where it is better and that's what matters to me.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Ordered the dual 2000's today should have them one day next week!!!


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

The SB2000's arrived today can't wait to get them playing!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh what a feelin!!!! 
Congrats!


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

OK spent two hours listening to the new subs, WOW!!! What a difference without any adjustments other than gain level I just set them same as the old ones. Much deeper and cleaner bass.


----------

